# Mk5 Golf R32- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

This lovely Golf R32 from yesterday is 1 of 2 of these beauties I have booked in this month, the other being a Mk4, not really ever been into Golf's but after spending a day working on this I might be coming round.

Booked in for an enhancement detail (1 stage machine polish) to remove light swirling and add depth to the finish.

*Upon arrival.*




























Started with the alloys, cleaned using Megs de-greaser, APC and various brushes,



















Alloys were left a little contaminated, so removed using CG grey clay and LT,










Leaving this,










Arches, shuts and trim cleaned using various soft brushes and Megs apc,





































Calipers cleaned using Megs SDG and my wifes toothbrush  (old one)










All the above areas pressure rinsed of, followed by 2x applications of foam, the first being BH autofoam which was left to dwell for 5 mins before being rinsed, 2nd application of Megs shampoo+ to lubricate the surface and washed in the usual tbm manner,










Dried using Uber plush towels then an application of tardis to the lower areas,










Claying stage done using Megs mild and LT,



















A couple of shots of the light swirling and marring, nothing to major and hard to pick up on camera, top right of pic the swirls are more visible,



















Todays combination was Megs 80 & 83 on a yellow megs polishing pad via the rotary,





































An IPA wipedown given to remove oils, followed by 1 layer of Megs #21 sealant to paintwork and shuts which was left for 20 mins to cure,
Brightwork polished and sealed using Britemax metal duo,










Tyres dressed with 2 coats of Z-16, 
Plastic trim treated with all seasons,
Glass cleaned using DG nu-glass on the exterior and AG fastglass on the interior,
With the sealant removed, a final coat of SV Saphir was applied,










Opti-seal to the alloys,










Final wipedown with Megs LT and finished.

*Results.*








































































































































Thanks for looking and comments welcome and appreciated as always.


----------



## bmac (May 12, 2007)

Looks real good. Awesome reflection in the last pic.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Do love a nice Golf, lovely mate 

Baz


----------



## BigfootPR (Feb 7, 2009)

That is a fine and sharp reflex in there! Awesome!


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

very good job mate :thumb:


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

I really like these cars and this one now looks mint :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

stunning bet he was well pleased with that :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

It really does look fantastic now:thumb:


----------



## Gitski (Sep 10, 2008)

Just awesome :argie:

Your work and the car !


Pics are pretty damn good too ! !

mate at work's just bought one of these and I'll see it Monday - I've been trying to lecture him on how to keep it gleaming - I'll send him this link !

I've just a lowly GTi (Mk V) to run around in ! 
Better mpg mind !

Great post :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome and some nice reflections:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Lovely Lovely Lovely Lovely Lovely ...!

I like these things 

Great work and the depth of reflection is superb. :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Cracking job Rob, awesome reflections in some of those pics :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Not to shabby at all mate!

Some cracking reflection shots :thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Quality work Rob, Looked stunning in the after pics.:thumb:


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Looks real good!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Terrific finish as usual Rob.

Lovely colour and sheen on the R32.

Gordon


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

nice work especially on them b pilars look ace now


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Very very nice :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work it looks loads better


----------



## scottmmw (Aug 11, 2008)

the wetness and shine is very impressive on this!


----------



## FALCONGTHO (Apr 7, 2007)

WOW....I love seeing those before and after photos.Very nice job.Those black pillar inserts made a big difference with scratching removed...Overall she's a stunner..

Cheers Nick


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Great job mate.

But 5 door hot-hatches are a no no for me. Especially this model :wall:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

I just love the finish on this car. It's a stunner.


----------



## Rian1988 (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job, wish I could do mine as well as that


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks fantastic. The paintwork looks like liquid!! :argie:


----------



## Slow_racer (Dec 18, 2008)

dang! nice gloss.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work Rob.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Stunning work, a beautiful deep shine that would enhance any of my cars !!

Great work indeed. Not to mention a happy Golf owner to be sure.


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Great work, that looks very glossy!


----------



## Nissan SE-R's (Jan 1, 2009)

AWESOME... Congrats.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys, much appreciated.



Hair Bear said:


> Great job mate.
> 
> But 5 door hot-hatches are a no no for me. Especially this model :wall:


I thought this at first, but sort of has an appeal now as a family car, climb into the racing style Recaro's and have fun with the flappy paddles or cruise to the supermarket in auto with the kids in the back quite comfortable.
Wolf in sheeps clothing.:thumb:


----------



## tmclssns (Dec 28, 2006)

Amazing reflections there. What a beautiful colour (you know the name of the colour on the Golf?) Might keep that one in mind if I ever have to order a VW as company car


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Cracking job Rob. Looks like one from near me.

The colour is called Shadow Blue Pearl Metallic.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice mate - that looks so wet :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work mate


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Lovely job, I miss my old R32......even more now having seen this.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Lovely after pics mate:thumb:


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

looks great


----------

